# Fish safe paint and waterfall foam?



## Melora (Apr 6, 2007)

I put in a small pond last year but, to make a long story short, I need to hold some stuff in place and I thought I'd try some of that "waterfall foam" because it seems right for the job:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9232

The product says that if it is exposed to UV rays that it needs to be painted, so for that, and just for my general knowledge, is there a durable paint that is safe for ponds (and aquariums)?


----------

